# Sometimes, It's Good To Be In Texas (even In August)



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Sometimes even if it's 95 degrees outside, it's still good to be in Texas. Evening rolling in, a couple of clouds to cover up the sun. A few brewskies, and probably 30 or 40 thousand calories going onto the grill.

Life is good in The Lone Star Republic

And no, I didn't have to shoot any of it. Well, except for the venison in the sausage, and the feral pig for the pork chops. Well, I didn't shoot any of it with a slingshot, anyway!
















And not a vegetable in site. No friggin' zucchini, or celery, or any of that good for you stuff (unless you consider Jalapeno a vegetable). Just cream cheese dusted with cayenne powder, wrapped in a fresh chile, wrapped in a pork chop sprinkled with Tony's cajun seasoning, wrapped in bacon with tex joy steak seasoning, then slathered with homemade bbq sauce.

sorry, gotta go get another beer, brb.

James


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh man, so hungry all of a sudden . . .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm speechless......and hungry-..man, i'd love to be your grilling and shootin' buddy!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

TONY'S!!!! And what looks like natural charcoal and a paracord ammo pouch doing double duty. Just me, but I'll bet it's happier holding the beer.
I say there's no such thing as a "vegetable". What makes it a vegetable? Ponder that with a belly full of country cools and meat.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The only thing that could make that any better is if the Lone Star was a long neck.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Or a 12 pack in series


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow that looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I just dribbled on my key board.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

nuff' said!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

And life is great! -- Tex


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Only issue I have is you did not invite me and you live too far from me.


----------

